# Community upset over dog kennels proposal



## testmg80

Published Date: 03 February 2009 
By DW

A MARSHLAND couple were set to have their plans for a new dog kennel approved yesterday, despite opposition and serious allegations in the community.
Mastiff breeders Steven and Sarah Luff have applied for planning permission for a new single-storey block of kennels at their home in Trinity Road, Walpole Highway.

Their application was recommended for approval and was due to be discussed by West Norfolk Councils development control board yesterday.

A number of residents are objecting to the kennels and there have been accusations the couple plan to run a puppy farm at the site.

Mr and Mrs Luff, who are also seeking permission of a new dog exercise area, are proposing the demolition of an existing L-shaped block of kennels, built without planning permission when they bought the property two years ago.

A report prepared for the board said Mr and Mrs Luff currently have 36 French and Italian mastiffs, which they show both in the UK, including at Crufts, and abroad.

40 dogs

The kennel, run on a non-commercial basis under the name Boldheart, is veterinary approved and is licenced to keep up to 40 dogs.

Residents have complained the noise from barking and the smell of dog excrement are unacceptable and claim the closest home, within 80 metres from the site, has been severely affected, the report said.

The borough council has received five letters of objection arguing the noise and smells experienced over the last two years would not be improved by the kennels re-location while additional planting would never eliminate the problems.

There were also claims the kennel would become a puppy farm with sales of the dogs completed elsewhere.

The parish council has raised a number of concerns, including the impact the building could have on the countryside. Members also say the Boldheart website suggests the kennels are a business, rather than a hobby.

But a report supporting the application said: Boldheart Kennel is run on a hobby basis, The Boldheart website, prepared by a family friend, is considered solely as a method to brag and show off the breed to the dog community and other mastiff breeders.

Planning officers also recommended action should be taken if the existing inappropriate kennels and hard-standing are not demolished.

The report said: The existing kennels are sub-standard and do not adequately protect neighbouring amenity, particularly from noise.

For the avoidance of doubt, appropriate enforcement proceedings should be taken to ensure their removal, within a reasonable period of time.

[email protected]

Upset over dog kennels proposal - Lynn News


----------

